# Benz E-Class Style Tail Light REview... & MORE ^_^



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...very sharp looking!

...how difficult was that lower valence fascia to install?


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

That lower fascia really grabbed my attention. And I have the same question as cuda.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

So pretty... i think I'm gonna buy


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

SIMPLE... there's 3M tape inside the fascia... and place it on... then there are 4 screws you just use them to hold it in place simple really... i did it myself really simple. ^_^


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so, it's a _"...4-bolt, taped on..."_ overlay cover, correct?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yes... ^_^ very durable ... doesn't fall out had it for 2 months along with my exhaust... no problems ^_^


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Kevin1214, Are the lights plug & play into the factory harness or was there a modification needed?


----------



## Reckless (Mar 15, 2011)

wow... that combo of the taillights, valence, and the twin exit exhaust really work **** well... m'thinks you shall be copied sir... alot ..


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

GoldenRS said:


> Kevin1214, Are the lights plug & play into the factory harness or was there a modification needed?


yes they are modifications needed... some wiring here and there i believe. i had a professional do all the work. i just watched here and there. didn't seem all too complicated... you might need some longer wires... i'm not sure  sorry i wish i could help u a bit more on the subject.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

By kevin1214 at 2011-03-16









By kevin1214 at 2011-03-16









By kevin1214 at 2011-03-16

these pictures dont do any justice on how SEXY they look at night...  i need a DSLR camera i swear... on the LED repeating Mirrors they are 1 way meaning only when you turn on the turn signals they activate, or use the emergency button... the 2way is usually better but eh... it'll do for now ^_^


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

By kevin1214 at 2011-03-16









By kevin1214 at 2011-03-16
LED MIRRORS ^_^ BUMP


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Man, these lights and aftermarket black wheels are the top of my to do list for my cruze. But alas, I am a poor student


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

The squares in the lights kinda remind me of the honeycomb pattern from Pontiac.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> The squares in the lights kinda remind me of the honeycomb pattern from Pontiac.


haha... like i said the picture doesn't do any real justice. yeah these ran me quite a bit i believe it was 330,000 Won which is about 300 dollars on group buy. and i paid about 30 bucks for installation. NOT BAD i think. however, i believe you guys have to pay more for this right? Next week or so i'll be doing the LED HEADLIGHTS... NOT HALO i think HALO's are over rated in my opinion. I'll post up the pictures currently with all the headlights we have here in KOREA, i believe you can order them. I'll give very good detail since i've seen them all.


----------



## pittsey (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah you are lucky over there, the benz lights here run around 430$ ish if I remember correctly


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

pittsey said:


> Yeah you are lucky over there, the benz lights here run around 430$ ish if I remember correctly


yea i'm lucky ^_^ i paid i think about 300,000WOn= $280 bucks haha


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

kevin1214 said:


> haha... like i said the picture doesn't do any real justice. yeah these ran me quite a bit i believe it was 330,000 Won which is about 300 dollars on group buy. and i paid about 30 bucks for installation. NOT BAD i think. however, i believe you guys have to pay more for this right? Next week or so i'll be doing the LED HEADLIGHTS... NOT HALO i think HALO's are over rated in my opinion. I'll post up the pictures currently with all the headlights we have here in KOREA, i believe you can order them. I'll give very good detail since i've seen them all.


heh I meant it as a compliment. I love the pontiac tails


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Whats the mickey mouse looking thing in your windshield?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

since you live in korea, could you tell me if the online dealer "Korean Auto Imports" is a reputable dealer? They have a lot of nice stuff including all the mods you have on your car. Heres a link: Korean Auto Imports


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> Whats the mickey mouse looking thing in your windshield?


Its my Cell phone #... because you park behind cars so they call u telling u to move your car out... its korea= parking is very limited. 



pntballer925 said:


> since you live in korea, could you tell me if the online dealer "Korean Auto Imports" is a reputable dealer? They have a lot of nice stuff including all the mods you have on your car. Heres a link: Korean Auto Imports


Now i heard of this company, but what i'm thinking is its just a store that has wholesale right to distribute auto parts to the states and from there to the consumers. i dont know if they're reputable. But it seems like all the parts there are the stuff i have. so, really its not them thats at fault if you get a faulty aftermarket part, its the part that they got it from whose at fault here. but **** those are expensive~!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah thats what I thought. you know of any good aftermarket dealers there?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

haha... they're really no dealers there all chains that sells the product from a distributor.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

@pntballer925 

found this on the genesis website just their personal experiences with Korean Auto Imports - I have no personal experience with them, but these are the personal reviews of others who have ordered from them:


Korean Auto Imports (Sherwood Automotive) - Hyundai Genesis Forum


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I see in the picture you have put the little eyelids on the tails, that make the lines of the tail lamp straighter I like that. Are they vinyl overlays tint, or paint?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

plug up the tall slot hole before it starts rusting!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Where did you but these lights again from? Very nice looking I want these lol


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Where did you but these lights again from? Very nice looking I want these lol










2008-2011+ Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Light Lamp Assy 4P | eBay

They're quite nice looking


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> 2008-2011+ Chevy Holden Cruze LED Tail Light Lamp Assy 4P | eBay
> 
> They're quite nice looking


Anybody else have these tail lights or thinking about getting them? If I ever get to buy my Cruze I plan on getting them but I was hoping that a company called BMC Extreme Customs Inc was attempting to make them plug and play so that tapping into the wiring wasn't necessary. 

According to them (BMC) they were working on making these LED Mercedes style tail lights but that it was a long process and that they were waiting on something. When they told me that, it was sometime in June and also said they were only 2-3 months away so I'm no longer holding my breath.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

ive sent you a pm about this. the rear diffuser you have is this one right?

GM DAEWOO Chevrolet Cruze 2009 2011 Rear Diffuser Black Matt Single or Dual | eBay


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure how I missed this thread but this if exactly how I want my back end to look.

Very nice!


----------



## sabjones (Sep 8, 2012)

Where did you get the mirrors!? I'm ordering those tail lights and I want the mirrors too. I love the LED look... and the mirrors are so sexy and look classy!


----------

